# Salvage Molded Herb???



## Irie_Toker (Dec 2, 2006)

I have a big container of buds that I had been curing when they very suddenly went moldy after a couple days of not checking them.  I thought they were dry enough, but I guess not.  I took out the few with small white fluffy spots of mold on them, and the rest of the lot had very little spider webby mold going across the top of the bunch, with some grey mold on some of the buds.  I dried them thoroughly immediately, and now you can't tell where any mold might have been.  My question is:  Is there anything to do with it now, or is it a total loss?  It's my whole harvest, so that just sucks.  Also, does anyone know what happens if you smoke it?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 2, 2006)

You can turn it into oil. The mold won't matter for that. If there are still viable mold spores in the weed and you smoke it, you could get any number of reactions from it. That's not a good idea.

You've learned a valuable lesson. I think all of us have had that lesson at least once. Do a search on hash oil in the group and you'll find a nice "How To" done by The Brothers Grunt.

Good luck man, and let us know how the oil turns out.


----------



## Irie_Toker (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks, Man. I'll look up the oil recipe and give it a try.  That'll be a first for me.  I don't know how soon I'll get my grow journal up;  I'm just figuring out how to post regular messages--  Duhherrr...! But I'm really digging reading about other grower's work and drooly results.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's the post I meant.

Good luck to you man! Give us a smoke report!

Also, please be VERY CAREFUL with the ISO.

ISO OIL HOW TO CLICK HERE


----------



## Irie_Toker (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks, Man!  I'll try this one now.  I haven't done it yet because the other posts seems to stress using 90% ISO, not the normal 70% you find at the drug store.  Is the 90% really necessary, and if so, where do you find the stuff?  I can't wait to try it.  Does it matter how much herb you use?  I have to make sure not to use too much.  Here's why:

In the meantime, I made some CANNABUTTER with some weird plants that for some reason aren't growing to their full potential.  I suspect that I have cloned them too many times...if it's not that, then I am at a complete loss.  They are very very potent, but they have stopped producing large buds/plants, and instead they are small, with leaves that are crunchy and brown except for right next to the bud, which is very tiny but very strong. I took pictures with my phone, but can't figure out how to get them from the phone to the web site, otherwise I would post and ask for help in the problems section.  Any ideas?           For the cannabutter, I used two plants, which if I picked the buds off it would probably be about a half oz.  Of course, making butter I didn't have to mess with cleaning all the leaf material, etc., just dumped it all in the pan.  Easy.

After I made the butter, I made Brownies from it, and OMG!!!!  I have NEVER been so high in my life!!!!  In fact, I was TOO high, and that was with just one brownie, about 4 hours after I ate it!!!  Not kidding!  I am chopping the rest up into little "brownie bites," because each of them will fupp you duck, big time!!!  I can't even describe how high I was...it didn't even feel like something natural it was so intense!  Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee!:fly:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Irie_Toker, I'm glad your brownies turned out so well for you! Did it take awhile to sneak up and hit you? It always does me! The high is way different than when you smoke it too. A 4 hour buzz is great man!

Good luck with the rest of them.

The 70% ISO will take the plant oils into solution man. It will take longer to evaporate because of the water. If you use the 70%, make sure you do lots of agitation to get ALL of the oils into solution.

I use 100 proof Vodka to do mine. It's only 50%, and works just fine!

The more pure the alcohol, the faster the evaporation. After your pour off, just put it somewhere in the dark and away from ANY source of ignition. NO FIRES!

Remember, the words you never want to hear a Fireman say:
"Officer, arrest this man"


----------



## Irie_Toker (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah, it really did sneak up on me.  At 1/2 hour, I filled a bowl, thinking I was going to have to toke it.  but then I realized I was still getting high, so I waited.  At one hour, I was still climbing, and at 1-1/2 hours I was telling my dog, "Dude! You have to hold it--I can't move right now!"  <G>  Two hours later I was moving very slowly down the icy stairs of my apartment to walk the dog...whoa.  Next time I'll be more respectful of the herb!  I'm really glad to have something fine to do with the leftover bits and pieces now. 

When the brownies are gone I will begin my new adventure to salvage the molded buds.  They are huge and so resinous...I can't wait to try the oil.  Thanks a budnch for the tips.  Especially the "don't play with fire!" reminder!!


----------

